# Gender Guesses! 12 week scan :)



## MrsHumbug

Any guesses gratefully received! Baby number 3 xx
 



Attached Files:







Baby.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 77


----------



## Talia12

I think boy. Not sure though! Skull looks quite girly...


----------



## Foreign Chick

What's the exact gestation?


----------



## Laeyla

girl


----------



## pinkclouds

:blue:


----------



## becsboo

i think the skull looks quite girly


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm not sure, but leaning boy.


----------



## Bonnie11

Girl


----------



## 6lilpigs

With the two bright white lines sticking out the bottom I guess girl!!!:)


----------



## krissie328

:pink:


----------



## MrsHumbug

Thanks so much for all the guesses! Ive one of each this is baby number three so I'm having a surprise but I like to guess anyway :) 
Baby scan was 12 weeks 4 days x


----------



## MrsHumbug

Just seeing if any more busses before baby pops out in a couple
Of
Weeks :) x


----------



## glong88

Girl


----------



## Rach87

I guess girl


----------



## jenniferannex

Boy!


----------



## KAH1990

Girlie


----------



## MrsHumbug

Thank you for all the guesses! Booked in for section on 5th feb so I'll update :)


----------



## jenniferannex

Very exciting! Good luck :D


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck! :)


----------



## MrsHumbug

She's a girl born today :) thanks fir guesses xxx


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh congratulations :cloud9:


----------



## Rach87

Congrats!!


----------

